# P210 Legend problem



## Frankv64 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just purchased a brand new P210 legend and I'm not sure if this is a problem. I'm using snaps caps I rack the slide but it won't fire. I'm thinking maybe there is a magazine safety. When I rack it again it will fire. I hope there's nothing wrong with it cause I haven't went to the range with it yet. Any suggestions would be welcomed


----------

